# Manometric Pressure Measurement



## mmelcam (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there a code for Manometric leg compartment pressure measurement? This was done first, then a Fasciotomy was done, then they did measurements again. I have the code for the Fasciotomy but did not know if there is a seperate code for the Manometric pressure measurement.


----------



## mbort (Jun 19, 2008)

see 20950


----------



## mmelcam (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks


----------

